# Shifa Class Of 2020



## ohmar (Jun 3, 2015)

For those who have gotten selected and are planning to go to Shifa, let's talk here! Does anyone know what the timings of the university are? Also, what on-campus activities are available? 

Anyone who goes to or has been to Shifa is welcome to leave comments!


----------



## Rasim (Oct 25, 2015)

ohmar said:


> For those who have gotten selected and are planning to go to Shifa, let's talk here! Does anyone know what the timings of the university are? Also, what on-campus activities are available?
> 
> Anyone who goes to or has been to Shifa is welcome to leave comments!


I'll be going there tomorrow to ask around a bit

as for ''on-campus activities'', there's a ping pong table, a ping pong table and another ping pong table, I doubt there's much room for anything extracurricular when the college is literally inside the hospital. we'll find out soon enough


----------



## ohmar (Jun 3, 2015)

> "From the beginning of the academic year, students are encouraged to participate in inter-class sports competitions, which include hockey, cricket, football, volleyball, table tennis, badminton and athletics."





> "About 4 acres of land was acquired for the purpose of establishing recreational facilities and basket and volley ball courts, cricket net practice,
> walking/jogging tracks, tennis courts and football field were built"


This is what it says on their site, under recreational facilities. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## mclovin (Oct 31, 2015)

heard there is a ground in the other campus , but ppl barely use it


----------



## ohmar (Jun 3, 2015)

Which other campus?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

WHO GAVE YOU SUCH MISLEADING INFO?
Your count makes 3 ping pong tables. Shifa has 2. TWO. Never change the number of table tennis tables at Shifa. One of them broke but we repaired it. So, yeah, 2.

Guys, there isn't much recreational stuff, tbh. The boys can play football or cricket in the court opposite Shifa. There is a tennis court that you can use. But that's mostly guys. Because its outdoors and there is a road full of truck drivers and taxi drivers and normal desperate citizens waiting to find a girl playing basketball, so girls usually dont use it.

They are saying they'll be moving the first 2 years (Us and you guys) to the new campus behind shifa. Heard they have a ground, haven't been there though. You'll get a hang of it though, we were annoyed when we came but it gets okay with time.


Rasim said:


> I'll be going there tomorrow to ask around a bit
> 
> as for ''on-campus activities'', there's a ping pong table, a ping pong table and another ping pong table, I doubt there's much room for anything extracurricular when the college is literally inside the hospital. we'll find out soon enough


- - - Updated - - -

College timings are 8-3:30. But first year is mostly always done by 2. And you won't have classes till 2 every day. Depends on the time table. Sometimes you will be done by 11, other days you'll have a 3 hour break, stuff like that. But mostly 8-2


----------



## ohmar (Jun 3, 2015)

Very helpful information! Thank you Nida! How come no one uses the new campus? And what about the indoor gym that they show in the picture on the site? Where the kids are playing volleyball?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

I honestly don't know where that gym is  No one does! Oh but they do have indoor games during the sports week. They set up a badminton net in the college lobby. Not sure about volleyball, maybe thats how they made that picture. We didn't have a sports day last year due to the terrorism situation so I don't know much about how they manage that. Heard they set up a tent opposite shifa for outdoor games and tabletennis, badminton and futsal happens indoors.
Shifa just bought the new campus this year. Classes haven't officially moved to it yet.


ohmar said:


> Very helpful information! Thank you Nida! How come no one uses the new campus? And what about the indoor gym that they show in the picture on the site? Where the kids are playing volleyball?


----------



## robab (Oct 10, 2015)

People please tell me about the faculty and teaching methedolgy at that matters at the end


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Shifa follows the modular system and evidence based medicine. Teaching methodology is different from other colleges and is more efficient. While a lot of sub par colleges like Yusra are attempting to introduce modular system, Shifa's faculty is the only other college after AKU with faculty experienced enough to conduct the system properly. Most professors are foreign qualifies, KE graduates or experienced from AKU etc.
In terms of the study standard in private colleges, you don't have a better option than Shifa and AKU.


robab said:


> People please tell me about the faculty and teaching methodology at that matters at the end


----------



## ohmar (Jun 3, 2015)

So do you enjoy going to Shifa? Do you have a "life" outside of med school or is it just constant studying?


----------



## Rasim (Oct 25, 2015)

Could the sophomores here describe the college life? Up-points, down-points. I know an extensive description might be a pain but it might help us freshmen a bit/ Coping and stuff.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Well you get lots of free time on nice timetable days. We find out time and we plan bowling hangouts and such. You can find your own distractions, you can get into debates, guys have lots of football matches planned. It's like any other school to be honest. We do have a common lobby which you all must have seen. Most people at Shifa are not the studying 24/7 kind.
I guess I'd give everything an up except a nice campus and the lobby isn't air conditioned but that's all minor stuff. You begin to overlook those things once you make friends. Would you rather go to a place like YUSRA for the campus or a place like Shifa where you're learning something even if you don't have a huge ground. And you never know, those problems might be gone with the new campus!

- - - Updated - - -

We'll have to look for those 4 acres  
We did hear they bought some place somewhere, doubt it'll be constructed any time soon. College inside the hospital isn't so bad. You'll love it when patients stop and ask you directions while they address you as 'doctor sahab'. 


ohmar said:


> This is what it says on their site, under recreational facilities. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Raida996 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hey can you also please tell me if shifa has a basketball team for girls? Or if there's a court nearby we could use?


----------



## arfasafet (Jul 17, 2013)

:woot::woot::woot: lobby n ur imaginations


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

There is a basketball court but it's outdoors so most girls avoid it but hey, there are girls who still play there! I know some 4th year girls, now 5th year who are into making a team and they're quite passionate about it. Maybe the new campus will have one too.


Raida996 said:


> Hey can you also please tell me if shifa has a basketball team for girls? Or if there's a court nearby we could use?


----------



## ohmar (Jun 3, 2015)

So I'm guessing there's a boys basketball team?


----------



## moxy (Apr 13, 2014)

ohmar said:


> So I'm guessing there's a boys basketball team?


Each class makes their own team and can play against teams from other classes.


----------

